# FTP Protokoll - RETR



## MaxReeb (7. Mai 2007)

Hi,

mit dem Befehl RETR lädt man per FTP Protokoll Dateien herunter.

Ich verbinde mich per telnet zu einem FTP Server, logge mich korrekt ein, wechsle in den richtigen Pfad. Gehe in den Passiv Modus. Ändere den Typ auf I, weil ich eine Zipdatei downloaden möchte. Beim Befehl RETR bleibt es irgendwo hängen. Die Datei wird nicht runtergeladen, weitere Befehle werden nicht akzeptiert.

Fehlt da noch ein Schritt, oder wo könnte das Problem sein?

Ein anderes Anliegen meinerseits kann man dem Befehl RETR auch irgendwie einen Zielpfad mitgeben, wo er die runtergeladene Datei beim Clientenrechner speichern soll, oder ist das nicht möglich.

Im voraus Danke!

LG Max


----------

